# Web site that shows engine components/functions?



## Striker (May 9, 2008)

I happened to see the Heartland Flyer pass through Fort Worth today. Seeing that, plus they had an Amtrak engine and 1 coach car connected up to 2 (what appeared to me) new BNSF engines. All of those together really sealed the deal for me in wanting to try and ride Amtrak later this year, and sign up for this site.

I stood there for a good 10 minutes checking out those BNSF locomotives in their shiny orange paintjob. I could pinpoint a few things here and there, the axle motors, fuel storage, generator compartment, etc., but is there a web site that really goes into detail about all the different components and what they do? I'd love to know more.


----------



## printman2000 (May 11, 2008)

I cannot answer your question but what you saw seems a bit odd to me. Perhaps they were doing some switching and that is why only 1 coach and the BNFS locos.


----------



## gswager (May 12, 2008)

It was a part of National Train Day. You can check this out.


----------

